# Our Beloved Gunnar has Lymphoma



## bruinball (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I haven't posted in awhile since we brought our beloved Gunnar home back in February 2013. He is a beautiful, kind and warm goldie and he is the love of our lives (along with our three year old son, of course). 

We took Gunnar to the vet on Monday, November 7th for what we thought was a rash on his abdomen and a small lump in his armpit. The doctor quickly dismissed the “rash” and focused on the swollen lymph node. We were told it could be a number of things including a tick borne disease or an infection, but that ALL of his lymph nodes were swollen to 3x their normal size. We were told that day that cancer could be the culprit, but a battery of tests would need to be taken to better understand the situation. As we waited for the results, the next 48 hours were filled with plenty of hand-wringing, Internet research and trying to convince ourselves it must be anything other than cancer. After all, Gunnar had been his normal energetic, goofy self and his appetite had not diminished whatsoever. Test after test came back negative and the only one left was the lymphoma test. Alas, we got the word it was cancer and our hearts broke.

This forum has been such a spectacular support system as well as resource for information especially relating to cancer. I have read many of the posts and they have been super helpful.

To make a long story short, we have decided to undergo chemo and hoping for the very best.

We have set up a blog at www.gunnarchang.wordpress.com if you all would like to keep track of his progress. The words and photos on our blog will do much better justice to how we are feeling and the process.

Thank you all for having helped in the past and present (whether you realize it or not, just knowing there are other folks out there experiencing this has been helpful beyond words).

Best
Jeff


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for Gunnar's lymphoma diagnosis, I wish you the best with his treatment. 

Your blog is really nice.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We've been through what you're going through, and what you're about to go through, with our sweet Haylie. Haylie did well on chemo. We spoiled her so much in that final year. She had a happy life. Healthy thoughts being sent to Gunnar. Good luck. Agnes


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

****, that is so sad to hear. I hope your pup gets cured. Younger dogs can handle it better than older ones.


----------



## bruinball (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you to all for the well wishes. We are doing our best to handle the situation, learn more and spoil him on the side. Will keep using the site to learn more. Thank you again to everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such sad news, good luck with the treatments. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Love and prayers that the chemo works for Gunnar. Your boy is beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Lord he's the same age as my Brinkley! Sending healing thoughts to Gunnar!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy. Love the pic of him with your son. I may have missed it, but just how old is he? He looks quite young.

Back in '97 I lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer--knee. He had bad arthritis and our options were amputation, let him go on his own, or released him before he suffered to much. At his age and with arthritis we decided to give him a few fun days and then send him to the Bridge. However, those few days turned into exactly 10 weeks to the day. Our vet STILL talks about how he doesn't understand how Boots was so active for that long. He loved the beach so I took him to the bay every day and while I wade fishes (sometimes leaving my rods in holders and sitting on shore,) he would torment crabs in shallow water, try to catch shore birds and swim. One day I released an underside flounder I had caught in about 6: of water, he put his foot on that fish and stick his head under water and came up with that flounder! What we had for dessert, so did he--he had such a sweet tooth and he loved fruits and veggies. If we had a strawberry shortcake, I made one for him. Ever see a dog eat a banana split complete with 3 scopes of ice cream, pineapple, caramel and strawberry toppings, whipped cream and a cherry" And of course the banana. Or his own slice of apple pie with ice cream? He had started limping on Friday and we thought it was arthritis, but by Monday he was dragging that leg and the tests showed the very, very aggressive cancer. But in just a few days he had developed a bunny hop so he was able to enjoy the "beach. I live in small town, our vet is only a little more than a mile from our house and I passed the clinic every time we went to the beach. I stopped 2-3 times a week and take him in to get weighed--he was gaining rather than losing. Rickey would shake his head and say "I don't understand it. But we don't have to do it yet." But the day came he had trouble with his front leg on that side and even tho I could hae had him a few more days, I released him before he was in much pain. He was 12 1/2 years old and I had had him since he was 9 weeks old.

Sometimes these things just creep up on you with no warning at all. We lost our blind Great Pyrenees to hemangiosarcoma just 3 1/2 weeks after we adopted him. One day he was fine, the next day bleeding to death. He was 7 and had we been able to treat him we would have, But the Silent Killer got him before we even had an inkling it was there. And just last month we lost our adopted golden girl, Sophie to same thing. She would have been 13 come Jan. 8, bad arthritis so we would not have put her thru treatments had we known in advance.

Hoping and praying all goes great for that handsome love of your life. You lucky that it was found as early as it was and could be treated. God Bless


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear of Gunnar's diagnosis....hoping you are able to get him healthy with the Chemo...he is beautiful, love your blog!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Bruinball: From the posts here already--you've got a lot of folks who are or have travelled down the same path that you and Gunnar are embarking on. We have had four Goldens so far--and lost three to cancer, two in the last year or so. Our remaining Golden is in the Morris Animal Lifetime Cancer study as a result.

I won't try to 'hose' you--there will be times when things suck unbelievably as well as periods of relative calm. At our home we have learned to make lots of good memories. Take lots of pictures--and especially videos! Playing, getting treats, cuddling, things that show Gunnars unique personality--whatever makes Gunnar--YOUR Gunnar. They will help ease the pain in the future (and hopefully, for Gunnar, not for a very long time!)

The folks here at the Forum have your back. Drop by to vent, share joys or just post pics of your baby. We'd all like to share in Gunnars journey. And the blog--what a great idea!

We wish you many many happy days ahead and hope the chemo kicks cancers butt.

Peace!

Scott J.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is he really only about 4 years old?? (I'm not sure if you brought him home as a puppy or as an older dog). Either way, how devastating for your family. I'm so sorry. I hope he responds well to the treatment.


----------



## bruinball (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts. We have settled into a bit of "normalcy" in that we take Gunnar in for chemo once a week and then administer the Prednisone at home. He seems to be fairly happy still, but the two major side effects seem to be a ravenous appetite and the need to go pee quite a bit. We were expecting these however, so nothing unexpected thus far. 

We did get some "good" news from our oncologist last week once he got his second chemo treatment. He is doing the Madison Wisconsin protocol. Our oncologist said that Gunnar seems to be responding wonderfully to the treatment and that his lymph nodes have gone from 3x normal to their normal size in less than two weeks time. We realize it's not much to cling to, but we are hopeful that it keeps working and Gunnar stays strong!

The next hurdle is to find out if it's B or T Cell he has. We should know right around thanksgiving, so we are hoping for good news. 

Thanks again to everyone for their support! Some recent photos of our beloved boy.


----------



## bruinball (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are a couple more of our wonderful boy doing what he does best - making a mess and hanging out w our son.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunnar and your son*

Gunnar and your son are both so beautiful. I am so sorry to read about what you and Gunnar are going through.
You are so right about this forum offering such support and the fact that it helps knowing others are out there for us! Praying for you.


----------



## bruinball (Sep 26, 2011)

Good news! (or at least relative to the situation) - we got a call last night from our oncologist and Gunnar has B cell lymphoma. Compared to the alternative of T cell, we will take these small victories where we can!

He has a blood test tomorrow and assuming his white cell count is good, we will administer the next round of chemo treatment at home (in pill form).

Keep your fingers crossed for us! Thank you to everyone for all the nice messages and positive thoughts. It makes a huge difference!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis your beautiful young boy has received. It does sound like he has a wonderful family willing to do whatever they can to help him and I'm sending lots of positive thoughts for Gunnar.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts out for you and your handsome boy Gunnar....


----------

